# Wahl pet paw trimmer review



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

I posted the other day enquiring about this item anyway I decided to give it ago it was £7.99 and is v small and battery operated










Daisy is not phased by new items, vibrations or noises but anything new I always introduce to her by letting her have a sniff. I ten put some blade oil on (included) switch it on - the noise is quieter than an electric razor she didn't get bothered by that either

Anyway here's her paw before

I trimmed it with scissors 2 weeks ago so as you can see it grows quick









So I held her paw tightly and separated the pads with my fingers I'd already held the
Blade against my finger to check it wouldn't cut her and literally went over the long bits first I then scooped out in-between the pads. 

Daisy didn't moan or try to get away she pulled her paw a couple of times but she did that when
I first started grinding her nails I think after a few for it'll be easier. It took me under 5 minutes and remember I've never ever done this before and made it up as I went long lol

Here's the final result 

















Overall I'm impressed, would I recommend it?? Yes definitely it's cheap and does the job well her pads are really really clean now and it's cut far shorter than scissors so shouldn't have to be done as frequently!!


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

u got that quick! 

great results, thanks for the review


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

I know I was well chugged and it was sent second class!! I'm happy with it and her little pads look pretty


----------



## HollieC (Dec 29, 2009)

Looking good! Bet Daisy appreciates her pedicure!


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Chuffed lol


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Hahaahhha she appreciated her treat after lol she had her nails done earlier in the week


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Wow that looks great! You did an awesome job there. Looks fabulous!


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Thanks Tracy I'm really impressed with how clean they look!! It seems impossible to cut too


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Aren't their little feet just sooooooooooooo cute?!

Daisy's look gorgeous.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

I love their feed I kiss them lol she's really good luckily she doesn't mind bring pulled about

Thanks you she's precious


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Aw paw cuteness!  That's impressive! You did a great job. Their little paws look so nice after they've been all tidied up.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Nice. I will have to get one, we have Mr. Furrypaws himself over here. Good work !


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Thanks guys I'm really happy she playing fetch without skidding on the floor

Lol kristi it gets worse it grows soooooooo quickly


----------



## JRZL (Jul 10, 2009)

wow, it did cut it short! looks like its worth it.

Think i might invest in one :lol:


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

They're so cheap I got mine off eBay the cleaning brush and oil come with it. If you scoop out in-between the pads it all comes out u just keep the flat bit of the blade down I should of filmed it


----------



## MakNLFi (Jun 8, 2010)

You did a great job! I know what I am on the hunt for on my next visit to Walmart!


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Thanks I wished had walmart asda is owned by them but it's crap


----------

